# Starting to receive more tips



## tdoes (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm starting to receive a increase in tips and wonder if the word is finally getting out to pax that there is no issue in tipping drivers?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

tdoes said:


> I'm starting to receive a increase in tips and wonder if the word is finally getting out to pax that there is no issue in tipping drivers?


It goes in cycles some weeks tips are great. Some weeks they are down. I think it depends on if your Pax are tippers or not


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

tdoes said:


> I'm starting to receive a increase in tips and wonder if the word is finally getting out to pax that there is no issue in tipping drivers?


Sometimes you get the tip, some others you get the whole shaft


----------



## Alex11 (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi All,

I got this from ebay "
*Uber Lyft headrest Bottle holder with display sign to maximize tips*
and it really works, passengers get their water and I get 5 dollars


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Alex11 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got this from ebay "
> *Uber Lyft headrest Bottle holder with display sign to maximize tips*
> and it really works, passengers get their water and I get 5 dollars


Looks like you are the seller


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

tdoes said:


> I'm starting to receive a increase in tips and wonder if the word is finally getting out to pax that there is no issue in tipping drivers?


The word should get out. If it is rude to not tip a waitress or waiter than it is rude to not tip your driver. It's so rude that I'm embarrassed for society.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

I made $50 in tips this week from Lyft customers!


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I must admit that I've been getting more Uber cash tips lately as well. I think that slowly the word is starting to come out.


----------

